
Top paid utility app in the Mac App Store steals browser history - nigma
https://objective-see.com/blog/blog_0x37.html
======
givinguflac
Apple really dropped the ball on this one, what a joke

------
corybrown
Amazing analysis, great stuff. Absolutely terrifying that this has been going
on though.

